# where to buy the PVC pipe trolling diver



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I dont know what you call them, but it is a piece of PVC pipe, with a angled mouth and is forward weighted. You tie your pet spoon behind it like you would a Hellbender. Does anyone still make these?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

They're called Troll Sticks. Have not seen them in stores for quite some time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Browder's Marina, below the dam has them on the shelf.


----------



## Uncle Gary (Mar 17, 2011)

The yellow bait and tackle shop on the west side of Onalaska on the N side of Hwy 190 was carrying them.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

penwaugh marina has them.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Great info guys. I tried making some, but the jury is still out. They seem to roll and twist the line. it is operator error no doubt. I want to buy a few to see what I am doing wrong.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Git$um said:


> I dont know what you call them, but it is a piece of PVC pipe, with a angled mouth and is forward weighted. You tie your pet spoon. Git$um, you should be ashamed... thinking of tying PetSpoon up.... What would Danny O do fer supper??? LOL


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I've never seem them in any place that sell tackle in Houston . Looks like something that you might could find somewhere on the web on how to make . I know a couple of guys were experimenting on how to make a diver out of PVC a couple of summers ago on another forum that I was on (big b and Gilbert g) . I'll go back and see if I can dig up the old thread and see if they ever came up with a finished product that worked . I caught one of those a few years back while trolling out on 'LL . They look like they might be simple to make . That would be cool because I couldn't believe the price that those Livingston marinas ask for that stuff !! 

Aside from that , I sent you a pm
If you want to buy jet divers or pett spoons . I'll sell for 1/2 of new and the divers are from 10,20,30 and 40' . Spoons are #12 and #13 . I have alot because I'm probably the worst tackle horder around ! Lol


----------



## Caboman (Aug 12, 2009)

I made a few a couple of years ago but I caught more fish on the jet divers. I did see some guys casting them into schooling fish on the north end and doing pretty good. I may stop in at Penwaugh this weekend and see if they have any. Im curious as to the difference between mine and the ones you buy. 

Jeff you are the worst tackle hoarder of anyone I know!! LOL. But your also a jugging expert. Glad to see you over on 2cool... Its the only place to keep up with SS..


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Caboman said:


> I made a few a couple of years ago but I caught more fish on the jet divers. I did see some guys casting them into schooling fish on the north end and doing pretty good. I may stop in at Penwaugh this weekend and see if they have any. Im curious as to the difference between mine and the ones you buy.
> 
> Jeff you are the worst tackle hoarder of anyone I know!! LOL. But your also a jugging expert. Glad to see you over on 2cool... Its the only place to keep up with SS..


Very true about SS And Sunbeam too !!!!!!!

Gu .. Forgive me with my bad memory but the thread I was thinking about making the trollers turned out to be on fabricating knock off pett spoons out of beer caps ! Lol

Something to consider on trollers is movement . If I recall the hellbenders move side to side and the jet divers don't they just dive . With that in mind , I don't know if one works better than the other .


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone have a picture of this apparatus? I've never seen this....


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Git$um said:
> 
> 
> > You tie your pet spoon. Git$um, you should be ashamed... thinking of tying PetSpoon up.... What would Danny O do fer supper??? LOL
> ...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> ...and if Danny O doesn't get his supper, all heck breaks loose and he becomes a Hellbender!!!!


That is true. I get a little cranky when I'm hungry. It's one of my character flaws.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Poor Pet Spoon*

:hairout:
RUN PET SPOON RUN,THERE COMING TO TIE YOU UP AND DRAG YOU THROUGH THE WATER


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishon21 said:


> :hairout:
> RUN PET SPOON RUN,THERE COMING TO TIE YOU UP AND DRAG YOU THROUGH THE WATER


LOL!


----------

